# Nursing opportunities for UK nurse emigrating to Portugal



## Finn McCool (11 mo ago)

My partner is a District Nurse currently working in the NHS. We are emigrating to Portugal in the next six months and I am wondering if anyone knows if there are any opportunties for her in Portugal. She what to keep her PIN and it no ideal travelling back and forward to the UK to work.


----------



## Beanie2005 (5 mo ago)

Following this- i am also a nurse in the NHS, and i'm want to emigrate to Portugal, but struggling to find opportunities.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

To work as a registered nurse in Portugal you need to speak to Portugese. You might be able to find private carer positions that don't require formal qualifications, but I'm not sure if you could obtain a work visa for it.

You should be aware that salaries in Portugal are even lower than in the UK.


----------

